# Strangers on a train



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

A married man and a married woman who were strangers were assigned the same sleeping room on a trans-continental train. They were both uncomfortable and awkward about the arrangement, but were very tired, and agreed that it would be harmless. He took the upper bunk, she took the lower, and soon both were sound asleep. 

About 1 am he woke the woman and told her he was freezing and asked if she would get him an extra blanket out of the linen closet. 

She said she had a better idea....why didn't they just pretend they were married to each other for the night? He replied that that was an outstanding idea, so she said: GET YOU OWN F*****G BLANKET!!!

Silently, he climbed down out of the upper, got the blanket, and as he was climbing back up in front of her bunk, cut a LOOONG satisfying fart.

G'nite dear....


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ha ha ha ha! Sounds familiar


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

C'est la vie.

That's a goodun'.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

So true!


----------



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

posting.php?mode=reply&f=47&t=40545#


----------

